# feedback sur test emission rb26dett



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

comme je suis pas le seul à demander, j'aimerais savoir si qqn aurait des feedback des tests pollution Rb26 (ou éventuellement rb25) en norme euro1, euro2, euro3... n'importe.

Voilà comme pour d'autres, c'est histoire de savoir si on doit commander des pièces supplémentaire, ou éventuellement une carto "éco" pour mettre le + de chance à nos côtés.

Merci!


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Essaye de parler a Evolution VI il est en Allemagne et a ramener pls GT-R peut etre qu'il a fait des tests pollution aussi.
HTH


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Quel pays vous demande un test d'emissions euro x ?


----------



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm normalement tout les pays de l'EU... Il faut satisfaire la norme européenne de la première mise en circulation (puisque ça vient du japon) et prouver par un test fait par une organisation agrée par l'état.

En tout cas en Suisse, et j'ai pu discuté avec un proprio en France, qui doit aussi passer.

Après ça reste la théorie, j'imagine qu'il y a quelques exceptions


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Et pourquoi pas un essai complet de freinage, et un choc latéral ?
Et remplacer les ceintures de sécurité et vitrages parce qu'ils n'ont pas les numéros ECE ?


Un essai simplifié de pollution au ralenti (type controle technique) suffit. Et je parle en connaissance de cause, j'ai homologué une R33 GTR.


----------



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

A bon? tu es en france?
En tout cas en Suisse, c'est obligé.
J'ai contacé EvolutionVI merci Eikichi, et il a dû passer aussi.

Vitrage c'est bon il y a le DOT dessus...
Choc latéral il n'y a pas besoin (ben évidemment)


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

je serai interresse de savoir aussi de quelle tranche d'homologation fait partit la gtr, en espagne aussi il demande quelle soit au norme euro de pollution, parcontre il demande que les vehicules importe soit euro4 , impossible pour une r33 gtr.


----------



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

Normalement, il faut passer la loi de la 1ère mise en circulation qui fait foi. C'est bizzard qu'ils demandent Euro4, en tout cas 100% sûr que ça ne passera pas  Je pense Euro2 grand limite, Euro3 avec du modif.

Oui enfaite c'est pour avoir une idée avant d'attaquer ce test, car il y a toujours moyen de réduire (même temporairement) l'émission par remap, un oil catch tank, ou dans le pire des cas installer des cata supplémentaires.

Qqn a un feedback alors?


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

En France je n'ai fait passer que des essais d'émission simplifiés et c'est mesuré au ralenti.

Sinon, la date de mise en circu compte en effet, mais quoi qu'il en soit, c'est un véhicule d'occasion et vous pouvez demander une dérogation.
Un véhicule neuf (une kit car assemblée en France) doit être conforme par contre.


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

Une GTR homologuée en France??? Une GTS je savais, mais pour la GTR, je suis étonné. Tu es d'où? Enfin, j'en connais une qui a été homolo, et ça a été un sacré marathon pour l'homologuer!


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

IDF.
Pourquoi une GTS serait plus facile qu'une GTR ?


----------



## Jobi Joba (Apr 19, 2004)

canaille said:


> IDF.
> Pourquoi une GTS serait plus facile qu'une GTR ?


aucune raison sur le papier.
Sauf que je ne connais qu'une seule GTR d'homolo, très difficilement, contre plsrs GTS, visiblement plus facilement...
D'où ma question.


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Il n'y a aucune difficulté particulière, juste que les GTS sont importées pour le drift donc en plus grand nombre, c'est tout.


----------



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

Ouais de même avis, si une gts passe, la gtr doit passer aussi.

je pense que... la Gts coûte moins cher donc il reste des sous pour l'homologation


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Je suis allé chez un garagiste pour tester le taux de CO d'une R34 GTR de 99.
A priori c'est la norme euro 2 qui s'applique (voiture d'occasion).
Le taux de CO était de 2.2
D'aprés cette page normes européenne d'émissions pour les véhicules essence d'avant 2000 c'est pil poil.
Par contre le garagiste me disait qu'il fallait 0.5 ?!
Je me demande s'il ne s'est pas trompé car 0.5 ca correspond à la norme euro 4 pour les diesels ... je vais lui redemander pour confirmation.


----------



## Platinat (Dec 25, 2008)

Salut,

Merci de ce feedback, on arrive à avoir une idée maintenant. Je pense que ton garagiste s'est trompé parce que 0.5 ça parait vraiment peu pour l'euro2.

De mon côté j'ai demandé à l'organisme qui effectue le test en Suisse pour l'euro1, les valeurs qu'ils m'ont donné correspondent sur ta page wikipedia mais en anglais :European emission standards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

C'est 3.16 de CO qui se trouve entre parenthèse. Donc passé de 3.16 à 0.5 d'un jour à l'autre ça me parait un peu gros.

D'après tes valeurs j'en conclu alors que :

R32 avant 1992 : euro0 facile
R32 après 1992 : euro1, faisable
R33 avant 1996 : euro1, faisable
R33 après 1996 : euro2, limite
R34 avant 2000 : euro2, limite
R34 après 2000 : euro3, le Co est limite mais le HC et NOx deviennent plus difficile.

Après tout dépend de l'état du moteur, du cata, et je pense qu'il y a toujours moyen de faire une carto éco/rajouter un précata si les valeurs sont limites limites. Mais vu le prix du test il est préférable de réussir d'un coup.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Je précise que le test a été fait avec une voiture d'origine, avec pot d'origine, catalyseur et un ECU d'origine remappé pour du SP98.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

J'ai recontacté mon garagiste sur ce taux de 2.2 que j'avais au lieu de 0.5 : c'est bien 0.5 qu'il faut avoir, il ne s'est pas trompé.
L'unité de mesure de l'appareil doit etre différente de celle que j'ai vu sur la page wiki ....


----------



## nx-r (Feb 1, 2009)

je suis daccord avec ton garagiste, j'ai passer ma r32gtr au contole technique español la semaine derniere pour l'homologation et il me fallais moins de 0,5 voir 0,3% pour obtenir ma vignette, donc effectivement je ne comprend pas d'ou vienne les chiffres trouve sur Wiki.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Je pense avoir compris : sur wiki on parle de g/km alors que les machines des garagistes calculent la quantité de CO rejeté, c'est un pourcentage.


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

y a t'il un moyen pour mesurer les emissions chez sois?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Je ne pense pas. Par contre un garagiste doit pouvoir te dire ça trés rapidement, en qqes minutes.


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

je me réponds a moi même : après avoir changer une sonde lambda défectueuse, je suis allé faire controler les gaz d'échappements : tout est nickel, le taux de CO est a 0.1% et la valeur lambda est correcte.


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

wardiz, ton r34 t'as rajouté un catalyseur en plus?
ou c'est juste la ligne stock d'origine?


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Comme dit plus haut, tout est d'origine, donc le catalyseur et le pot aussi 
Je sais que c'est rare, mais tout est d'origine.



p1k4mp3 said:


> wardiz, ton r34 t'as rajouté un catalyseur en plus?
> ou c'est juste la ligne stock d'origine?


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

j'ai demandé ça parce que je connais desgens qui mettens des cata supplementaires pour passer les test polution


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Chez nous aussi mais pour les models récents


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

mais chez vous, UK, c'est bien plus facile de passer ces tests de pollution, non?


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Oui pour les anciens vehicules, les plus recents t'es obligé d'avoir un model report et il me semble que les tests pollutions sont plus compliqués aussi


----------



## canaille (Nov 15, 2007)

Y en a qui me font rire : demande de Nissan Espagne pour la valeur de C02 d'une R34 GTR.
:lol:


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

salut.
j'ai une question, il y a un moyen, avec des appareils ou autre, de contrôler la pollution actuelle de la voiture, sans devoir se déplacer à un office compétant, ou garage?
soit quelque chose qu'on mets à la sortie d'échap relié à un pc ou sinon, des "sensor" après le cat...
Merci


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

<2002 vioture 0.5% CO MAX
2002> vioture 0.2% CO MAX


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Mais tout dépends du pays, non?
Il n'y a pas de restriction pour les Hydrocarbures et Oxyde d'azote?

Pas moyen de contrôler à la maison?


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

HC <300ppm or 500ppm or something else?


----------

